# In your face Uber! Lyft radio ad on KFI... tipping issue brought to the mainstream!



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Lyft's ad to attract drivers is bragging that they are the only rideshare app that allows tipping and that 60% of their riders tip. 

This has to be a good thing, if only as an education to Uber riders that no, Virginia, there is no Santa Claus. Tips don't just magically appear in the driver's pocket, unless you actually tip them.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

They need to attract more riders not more drivers.....there is no demand so it doesnt make sense they are recruiting drivers


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've given 79 rides in 34 hours this week. Demand is just fine.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I've given 79 rides in 34 hours this week. Demand is just fine.


in your area yes it is.....there are a lot of areas where lyft is an unknown entity...Orange county is one of them


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I've given 79 rides in 34 hours this week. Demand is just fine.


Less than 20 rides for the same hours!
But I got the hourly guarantee money for each and every trip. Otherwise I wouldn't drive for lyft!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

14 rides in 16 hours in Pittsburgh, PA...

Worked from 7-10 most nights, 7-11 friday and Saturday

3 tippers out of 14 riders - $2 each = $6 in tips (so far, that i saw/know of)


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> 14 rides in 16 hours in Pittsburgh, PA...
> 
> Worked from 7-10 most nights, 7-11 friday and Saturday
> 
> 3 tippers out of 14 riders - $2 each = $6 in tips (so far, that i saw/know of)


I got lucky. 6 pax tipped from $1 to $3. And got a $20 cash tip from an angel!


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

I drove for Uber for 7 months. I've driven for Lyft for almost two weeks. So far...I LOVE IT! Granted, the demand is for sure a lot lower. But my first payment, what I made up in tips, actually covered the expenses that Lyft took out. That was all it took for me. I've only done one Uber ride since then. Also, the Lyft passengers seem to (again, only two weeks driving) have all given me 5 star reviews. They seem a lot easier and less critical. I feel a lot more relaxed with Lyft. With Uber, I was very paranoid about everything I did. I'm going to keep going, I'm at 32 rides so far. I'm a part time driver, so it's slow going, but I'm really enjoying the new change. LOL I just re-read what I wrote and I sound like a commercial! But it's very true....Lyft drivers seem more helpful also. Thanks to andaas for just helping me out a long the way, I appreciate it!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Plenty of rides this week here in San Diego....

+$50.00 tips + 20% PDB + 3hrs in guarantees. This is what I made before I add those 3 things in as well...


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Whoa, nice!

is that full-time driving to achieve that type of money?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Whoa, nice!
> 
> is that full-time driving to achieve that type of money?


No I have a regular 9-5 . This was driving on my off days, in the evenings & a couple of bar close nights. Got some good PT rides in this week too.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Cool, I need to work a little later on the weekend, i think. Get those leaving the bars.

I too work a 9-5 and PT lyft


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> in your area yes it is.....there are a lot of areas where lyft is an unknown entity...Orange county is one of them


So help increase riders. I've made over $1000 in passenger referrals since June, $400 of that came from the last couple weeks where I handed out referral cards at a couple city events. The other $600 was handing cards out in car (when the rider brings friends who don't have Lyft) and by putting up flyers with my code on it. I wasn't even smart in my initial flyers, will be putting them up in much smarter areas and at better times of the year than I have before. There is a driver in Miami that did $10k in referrals last year. Less wear and tear on your car and you help increase rides. Win-win.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Cool, I need to work a little later on the weekend, i think. Get those leaving the bars.
> 
> I too work a 9-5 and PT lyft


It took time to learn my city & my numbers are just ok...$50 in tips is a low number for me. I blame PT rates & ex-Uber riders. Also I try to get my peak hours in as early in the week as possible, that way I can get some Uber surge rides in over the weekend if I want. Only did 3 Uber rides this week, all surge for a total of $76.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> So help increase riders. I've made over $1000 in passenger referrals since June, $400 of that came from the last couple weeks where I handed out referral cards at a couple city events. The other $600 was handing cards out in car (when the rider brings friends who don't have Lyft) and by putting up flyers with my code on it. I wasn't even smart in my initial flyers, will be putting them up in much smarter areas and at better times of the year than I have before. There is a driver in Miami that did $10k in referrals last year. Less wear and tear on your car and you help increase rides. Win-win.


Nice! I think this is my next step.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I too plan on making cards and flyers. I was plotting that while waiting for my background check to go thru.

I'm a graphic designer with 23 years experience, won't be a problem at all.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> They need to attract more riders not more drivers.....there is no demand so it doesnt make sense they are recruiting drivers


They need drivers to handle the demand 1st. Its pretty easy to get riders with the marketing campaigns they do. The worst thing is for them to get more riders then have crazy surges and wait times beacuse of no drivers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Djc said:


> They need drivers to handle the demand 1st. Its pretty easy to get riders with the marketing campaigns they do. The worst thing is for them to get more riders then have crazy surges and wait times beacuse of no drivers.


Also, without enough drivers to cover demand ETAs are longer, meaning riders are less likely to order a ride. It is a delicate balance.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> 14 rides in 16 hours in Pittsburgh, PA...
> 
> Worked from 7-10 most nights, 7-11 friday and Saturday
> 
> 3 tippers out of 14 riders - $2 each = $6 in tips (so far, that i saw/know of)


Why do you drive an Audi on Lyft (and UberX?) in Pittsburgh lol if you're on UberX as well I may have seen you driving around.

Luxury cars for U/L are just stupid IMO for $.90/mile considering we don't have Select, Black or Lux. Even if you don't drive the bar crowd I wouldn't want strangers in my lux car. If the Audi is just your "bad" car and you do this "for fun" then I understand 

Edit: 100% assumption based on your username. If not accurate disregard/I'm an idiot


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I too plan on making cards and flyers. I was plotting that while waiting for my background check to go thru.
> 
> I'm a graphic designer with 23 years experience, won't be a problem at all.


Lyft has approved marketing materials you can use, been hanging posters and referral cards for a few weeks now. No hits so it may not be worth it.

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/Ent...o&GP=3/7/2016+1:59:16+PM&GPS=3834173088&GNF=1


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Why do you drive an Audi on Lyft (and UberX?) in Pittsburgh lol if you're on UberX as well I may have seen you driving around.


Because I can, and my Dodge Daytona Shelby doesn't have enuff seats...

People have been very respectful of my car so far, i get a lot of compliments on it too. I think some of them even like showing up places and having people seeing them arrive in it. I don't have my trade signs yet, and not sure if i'll be using them.

In ansewr to your other comments, i only drive lyft at this time. I also have a great 9-5 job, so this is just "extra money" work.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Because I can, and my Dodge Daytona Shelby doesn't have enuff seats...
> 
> People have been very respectful of my car so far, i get a lot of compliments on it too. I think some of them even like showing up places and having people seeing them arrive in it. I don't have my trade signs yet, and not sure if i'll be using them.
> 
> In ansewr to your other comments, i only drive lyft at this time. I also have a great 9-5 job, so this is just "extra money" work.


Must. Be. Nice. lol #richpeoplehobbies?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

LOL, didn't mean it to sound like that... I'm far from rich my friend

I have 2 sons Who eat like there's no tomorrow, and bills to pay just like anyone else

I've been fortunate enough to land a job that afforded me this car, and i LOVE driving it.

But i'm no better, or worse than, anyone else on here, so i appologize if that came across that way.

I'm a jeans and tshirt, blue collar worker like anyone else. Some suit and tie guys give me odd looks when they see me get out of this car... lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> LOL, didn't mean it to sound like that... I'm far from rich my friend
> 
> I have 2 sons Who eat like there's no tomorrow, and bills to pay just like anyone else
> 
> ...


It's all good brah, we're in Pittsburgh man this city is legit, good people here 99% of the time. I've had my eye on a used BMW 3-Series or that new Tesla Model 3 if I can _really _save which I hate doing lol. Trying to make the dream a reality!


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

In Miami, Need 20 Peak rides in 75 (not 50) total rides to get PDB.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, sign up your friends for the $500 bonus. Also talks about the Tip function saying 60% of riders Tip. Um, not according to my records. YMMV. More informative that Uber's. Notice the disclaimer, the very last sentence.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> 60% of their riders tip


11% of the time, they tip every time.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I hear a lyft commercial at least once an hr while driving it seems. I had 38 pax,last week but only 9 were from lyft unfortunately. Driving for uber will be a bonus to me only bc I'll be able to pimp out my lyft cards /code.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

$144 in tips 131 trips


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...no demand in Orange County? Never left OC last week. NOT referral pay, BTW.










PS. Plus a couple banknotes people placed on the seat before jumping out.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lag Monkey said:


> $144 in tips 131 trips


Average....try $54 tips on one day.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Why do you drive an Audi on Lyft (and UberX?) in Pittsburgh lol if you're on UberX as well I may have seen you driving around.
> 
> Luxury cars for U/L are just stupid IMO for $.90/mile considering we don't have Select, Black or Lux. Even if you don't drive the bar crowd I wouldn't want strangers in my lux car. If the Audi is just your "bad" car and you do this "for fun" then I understand
> 
> Edit: 100% assumption based on your username. If not accurate disregard/I'm an idiot


There are plenty of affordable Audi's out there.. I Lyft my BMW 335d, it works out pretty well.

PDB + guarantees: >$1 / odometer mile (~1.20 last week)
Expenses: 8-10¢ fuel, 10¢ payments, 2¢ insurance, 1¢ oil, 3¢ tires (ouch...gotta.stop.doing.powerslides!), 10¢ maintenance fund (projected)


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Adieu said:


> There are plenty of affordable Audi's out there.. I Lyft my BMW 335d, it works out pretty well.
> 
> PDB + guarantees: >$1 / odometer mile (~1.20 last week)
> Expenses: 8-10¢ fuel, 10¢ payments, 2¢ insurance, 1¢ oil, 3¢ tires (ouch...gotta.stop.doing.powerslides!), 10¢ maintenance fund (projected)


Including dead miles?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> Including dead miles?


Yup. Odometer miles,cash dollars....actually, make that ALL miles on car period.

Worst yet was a "record" 1087 mi $1k.....last week was $1250/<1100mi


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wait, scratch that I did a tiny bit of Uber too... So consistently over $1/mi then


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Wait, scratch that I did a tiny bit of Uber too... So consistently over $1/mi then


That ratio is quite impressive compared to my Lyft ratio, mine was more like half of that. There were way too many long dead-heads to pick up a fare if I wanted to keep my acceptance rate up for the bonus, and often there were long dead-heads back to escape dead areas in order to try and get the next ping. I also work in OC. The Lyft surges are small compared to Uber and it is hard to know if you are actually getting the Prime Time rate until the end of the trip. The only other things that can help boost that ratio are tips, (which I didn't get much of), the power driver bonus, which I did get, and guarantees. I am a minivan but I didn't get too many Plus calls. Guess you have it figured out somehow, I don't doubt you, just saying that for me it was frustrating and I went mostly back to Uber driving.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I've given 79 rides in 34 hours this week. Demand is just fine.


In Boston it fine


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't forget: balance vehicle costs and IRS deductions... Too much efficiency gets taxed, but 50 cents per mile? You're clearing like 15-20 cents you realize that right????

Guarantees, make em short n sweet. Collect other misc. bonuses. Remember the price of mileage and don't drive without a good idea of what you're doing.

Don't stay logged in too long, you'll start getting long range requests.

Primetime, don't get much of that, but does surprise you every once in a while.

Tips? Nah, not much.... 10% maybe?

Also charge thenaughty ones their cleaning / damage fees, especially if they're unrepentantly entitled and mean... Does NOT have to be barf or massive destruction to succeed.



hanging in there said:


> That ratio is quite impressive compared to my Lyft ratio, mine was more like half of that. There were way too many long dead-heads to pick up a fare if I wanted to keep my acceptance rate up for the bonus, and often there were long dead-heads back to escape dead areas in order to try and get the next ping. I also work in OC. The Lyft surges are small compared to Uber and it is hard to know if you are actually getting the Prime Time rate until the end of the trip. The only other things that can help boost that ratio are tips, (which I didn't get much of), the power driver bonus, which I did get, and guarantees. I am a minivan but I didn't get too many Plus calls. Guess you have it figured out somehow, I don't doubt you, just saying that for me it was frustrating and I went mostly back to Uber driving.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

I've only done 8 rides with Lyft between today and yesterday, but 2 of the tips were $5 each. Those were the only tips, but it was nice to finally see people actually tip. I didn't drive at all last week as I had a full workload doing my own thing, but 2 weeks ago I cam out with $950 after 38 hours of driving. $140 was from referrals, and used $80 in gas, so $730 if just 'profitable' driving(did not account for taxes and maintenance). Tips were few and far between that week. Hoping this week is better on the tip front, and without accounting for expenses I did hit $25/hr that first full week. My goal is $25/hr after accounting for at least cost of gas. 

It seems like drivers are FAR fewer this week, last week or two weeks ago when I turned on the lyft app I'd see several cars within a quarter mile of me. Now I see maybe a couple within half a mile. Heading out now for a few hours hoping for more pings as it seems the influx of drivers from the $750 bonus don't want to put in the effort anymore.


----------

